# Lancaster Archery's TradTech ILF Recurve Limb Speeds



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

During 2007, Lancaster Archery Supply has been developing an exciting new traditional archery division; TRADTECH Archery. We have a new website; www.tradtecharchery.com and are currently working on a Trad only catalog.

We are making our own TradTech Titan CNC aluminum recurve riser in the US and have partnered with Samick Sports to make world class quality ILF recurve limbs for the traditional archery market. Check them out! The Titan with Carbon Extreme BF Recurve Limbs get an amazing 278 fps at IBO rated 60# 30" with a 5 gr.per # arrow of 300 grains. Here is the latest news and specs. from our testing of our various limbs.

We are currently working on glass/foam and full-carbon back/belly w/wood core limbs in both ILF Longbow and recurve limbs for the Traditional market....
A longer metal riser and shorter wood risers are in the works also.
We have just begun!! It's going to get fun 'round here with choices that LOOK and SHOOT GREAT!

Testing Done indoors on Spott Hogg Hooter Shooter Shooting machine, mechanically released from exact draw lengths and shot thru an Easton Bow Force Mapper Chronograph at 4' from the bow set at near minimum pre-bend weight setting on the Titan Riser using a magnetic flipper elevated arrow rest with cushion plunger; Bowstring is a 12 Strand DF97 Endless loop with tied nocking points and no silencers with a brace height of 7 5/8". 

TradTech Carbon Extreme BF ILF Recurve Limbs on 60"Titan Med.50#
Draw L/Wt. Arrow FPS SPEED 3X
28"-49.9# 450gr. 195.6 195.5 195.7 
29"-52.8# 475gr. 200.4 200.3 200.4
30"-54.9# 494gr. 205.1 205.1 205.3

TradTech CarbonWood ILF Recurve Limbs on 60"Titan Med.50#
Draw L/Wt. Arrow FPS SPEED 3X
28"-50.0# 450gr. 191.5 191.4 191.1 
29"-53.1# 478gr. 196.0 196.0 195.9
30"-55.8# 502gr. 200.1 200.1 200.2

TradTech Glass/Wood ILF Longbow Limbs on 62" Titan Long 50#
Draw L/Wt. Arrow FPS SPEED 3X
28"-49.9# 449gr. 185.2 185.1 185.3 
29"-52.5# 473gr. 188.8 189.0 188.9
30"-55.4# 495gr. 196.4 196.6 196.6

Yours in Archery,
Rob


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's a bump for ya! That's awesome speed from a recurve and the longbow is very impressive also! 

Looks like they don't stack much either!

Projected Prices?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Prices on TradTech Limbs*

Hi JWShooter11;
The Titan CNC'd Alum. Riser is $399
Glass/Wood ILF Recurve Limbs are $149
Glass/Wood ILF Longbow Limbs are $149

CarbonWood ILF Recurve Limbs are $249 and the 
Carbon Extreme BF Recurve Limbs are $599 pair.

We also have the 19" Wood Pinnacle ILF Riser for just $199 for these limbs.

Thanks for your interest.
Rob


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank You for your response! Now I gotta find a way to afford one of those bad boys!:darkbeer:


----------

